# Guess what I just shipped out today?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

My first wholesale order for a shop! I'm really excited! It's a small antique/gift shop in California. The owner received a bar of my soap for Christmas. I just wanted to come here and share 'cause everyone here is so real and encouraging and willing to share from their experience.


----------



## Terry (Oct 27, 2007)

How neat. Congratulations.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Thats wonderful for you Kathy... keep up the great work
Barb


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

SO cool! Great job!

I went and got my hair done on Friday and brought a bag of soap to my hairdresser. I've been telling her about it for months and finally remembered to bring some to her. :crazy

I left the shop and less than 15 minutes later received 2 phone calls. One from a woman that owns a boutique in the same building as my hairdresser...she wants to carry my soap in her shop...the second call was from my hairdresser's partner, she wants to buy cheese and milk!

So, now I will have my soap in 2 shops...one in Kilgore, TX and now in Kingwood, TX! Plus I picked up a new milk/cheese customer all in one stop 

*MICHELLE*


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

I am so happy for you Kathy!!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Well congratulations to both of you Kathy and Michelle! So far I've only been successful selling it at Goat shows. :biggrin hey at least I'm selling it. :lol

But what an accomplishment for both of you.! That is great news!

Sheryl


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrads !


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you all. 

And that's great, Michelle! My mantra this year is, 'give samples!'


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Congratulations to both of you!

Vicki in NC


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Kalne said:


> And that's great, Michelle! My mantra this year is, 'give samples!'


Oh yes, giving samples really helps bring in new business...best of luck to you this year!


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------

